# Shot in the dark pays off, REDS!



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

So me and Chuck start of the day fishing the bay just east of NAS at a big hole thats visible from google maps and come up with nothing. We move up to the pass between the bay and Bayou Grande and Chuck catches one blue fish. We pack it in and head up to Pensacola Kayak and Sail for some supplies. On the way back we decide to put in at Ski Beach and go west on Bayou Grande just to goof off and HOLY FISH I hook a 32" red trolling a red, Red Fish Magic (this would be a first for me using the so called magic). Fight him, get him in, un hook, snap shot, back in the water and out for more withing ten or so minutes HOLY FISH I hook a 36" and I'm off on a nantucket sleigh ride for the next thirty minutes. Who knew I thought all the big bulls were out in the bay. In the way back Chuck gets a fiesty 18" spec. So I guess technically he wins because he went home with something. I told him there was no garentee that they woulf be back tomorrow but I can garentee I'll be back all day.

OH yeah one last thing, I can't find the thread discussing YoZuri lures but Walmart has that crazy shrimp contraption for $13 and plenty of them.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice fish congrats


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice catch, Todays weather was fantastic.....................


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

you mean the yozuri 3d crystal shrimp? been meaning to pick some up for dock light fishing. cant wait till thats up and running.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

It was indeed a gorgeous day and I will be back out tomorrow hoping, no begging, no praying for a repeat.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

No need to start a new thread for "nothing new to report" but, spent the whole day on that same spot the spot to the east and west of it, all day and come up completly empty handed. Chuck laid into a couple of rat Specs and the one slot that got away.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report none the less.......Next Time might be different.................................


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

not catfishin on the coombahee but that'll do donkey !

Basnbud


----------



## XWILLX (Jan 31, 2012)

i bought and used one of the yozuri shrimp, used it off the jetties at the state park and only caught some blues. i think it would have worked better but the currant was strong. kind of a slow sinking lure but i think i'll have better luck in a lighter currant


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Big redfish, very nice


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

i always had good luck on the redfish magic baits...good report


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

To be perfectly honest I have never had luck with them. I was on the bank out at big lagoon last spring and the was a school feeding with blue-green tails just a flappin' in in the breeze about 20 feet out. I kept tossing it out and getting nothing, no takers, the big goose egg. They say presentation has got a hell of a lot to do with it and I think just steady trolling is what did it this time. A couple weeks later I was trolling the south side of big lagoon with it and got 25-30" sail cats back to back to back and just gave up on it.


----------

